# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  11 days out pics!!!!!

## Uconish

This is what i looked like last night, 11 days out, and im still busting ass...............not gonna quit, so FEEL FREE TO COMMENT, improvements still can be made!!!!!!!

----------


## Haro3

what are ur stats?? you look good chest is lagging but u can fix that in the future. arms look good shoulders look good. good luck buddy

----------


## Uconish

some more

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

YEA BOY!!! lookin a ton better! keep it goin-it aint long now bro!! stay determined & focused on the prize... Pound it hard here for the last week!!! you know I'm pullin for ya brother

----------


## AnabolicAndre

I still think you are holding water/fat in your lower abs, but your looking great man keep at it so you can come in nasty at your show

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

i definitley agree w andre.....what can he do here in the last week to fix that???? anyone?? whats your current weight?

----------


## Uconish

i just gonna keep pounding out the cardio and chugging down the water......i can see vascularity in my lower abs if that means anything, so i hope my lower abs will come out........?????? Its the one spot that just wont lean out......i so f*ckin pissed about it.........Im gonna beat my parents cause its all their fault..........why couldnt dexter jackson be my pops??????

----------


## spound

> i just gonna keep pounding out the cardio and chugging down the water......i can see vascularity in my lower abs if that means anything, so i hope my lower abs will come out........?????? Its the one spot that just wont lean out......i so f*ckin pissed about it.........Im gonna beat my parents cause its all their fault..........why couldnt dexter jackson be my pops??????


LMAO!! LOL 

These are the pics I was lookin for last time. I mean, these are the changes I was looking for. THese pics are much improved form the last set...I can see a noticeable difference....if you can do that again and maybe a little more, things will be looking a lot better. You are still holding fat as well as water, but you are improving at a much better rate now. If you keep improving down to the last day and you do things correctly with water/carb-up then you should be able to see your lower abs, but I do not think they will be "hard". If you woulda started another 3-5 weeks earlier on your prep you would be able to come in 100%, but things are at least looking a hell of a lot better now than they were. GOod job and keep it up. Ill shoot you a PM later.

----------


## Iron freak

not bad bro,keep it up.you can make it

----------


## gio86

good job bro..progress defently stepted up this time. keep it up you can change withn days remember that. so work hard at it.

----------


## firmechicano831

looking much better bro. keep up the good work and good luck on the competition.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> i just gonna keep pounding out the cardio and chugging down the water......i can see vascularity in my lower abs if that means anything, so i hope my lower abs will come out........?????? *Its the one spot that just wont lean out*......i so f*ckin pissed about it.........Im gonna beat my parents cause its all their fault..........why couldnt dexter jackson be my pops??????


If you're tanning at the moment.. precede each session by applying preperation-H (the clear ointment as opposed to the white cream) to the problem area(s)

This'll pull out water from below the skin.

It won't affect fat.. but it will help to improve your condition.

You can apply it daily up to the show (You should stop all tanning at least 4 days out imo though.)

Apply daily til the morning of the show...and add a thin film of it, to the probl area, before hitting stage. It'll make the skin look tighter. Don't apply posing oil over it.. or at least only apply a minimal amount. As prep-H pulls water from under the skin..so too much oil at the site may cause it to run and blur muscularity.

Additionally, oil isn't needed at the site... because prep-H is based in mineral oil or petroleum jelly (can't remember which).. but it'll give the 'glossy look' on its own.

Of course.. if you're using a tanning product on the day of the show.. discard the last bit of info.

Good luck

Nark

----------


## bigsd67

Am I the only one who couldnt load the pics??? They just came up as blank pages.

EDIT: opened them at work...looking good bro, definitely seeing the difference from last week...keep working hard.

----------


## Uconish

ab shots one day later......looking drier everyday now.......i will take some full body shots sat, which will be seven days out......any comments.......pics alittle dark cause had to tke them myslef

----------


## bigsd67

Man if you can get that last little bit of lower ab fat to disappear in the next few days you will be mint. Looking really good. Keep up the pace and you'll do fine.

----------


## IBdmfkr

hmm.. 9 days out still holding quite a bit of fat/water on your a**ominal.

Goodluck with the show, you'll do well but take this as a learning experience and try and figure out what went wrong.

Best of luck.

----------


## Random

Much better improvements, are you using letro right now, if not maybe you should consider it an option for really dropping that last bit of water closer to the show... and make sure to keep ur abs tight in that most muscular....

----------


## ghostRidedawhip707

You look great man. I hope when I do my first show I'll look half as decent as you. Good luck.

----------


## chest6

Everything looks good. Chest is lagging and your conditioning is a few weeks behind. Keep at it..

----------


## Undecided09

Your chest and Conditionining arE focal points for both the offseason and ur next show....

----------


## std4

bro whats up? waiting for one week out pics or even X days out pics!!!

----------


## spound

Did you get my reply to your PM?

You never responded....

----------


## STYLE74

Good luck in the show

----------


## Panzerfaust

Looks good to me..the opinions stated above are right on though...is this your first show?

----------


## Foskamink

nice pics mate. are those stretch marks on your shoulders or veins! looks good either way! nice

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

Where U @ Uconish????????

----------


## Uconish

im finishing up my prep....im 4 days out now, il keep you guys posted.....

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

pics bro!!

----------


## tanurak

From your 9 days out pics. You haven't shaved your body hair. You should get shave done by now.

Good luck for your competition.

----------


## Uconish

Thanks, but the hour its going to take to shave my hair is the least of my worries.






> From your 9 days out pics. You haven't shaved your body hair. You should get shave done by now.
> 
> Good luck for your competition.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

[QUOTE=tanurak]From your 9 days out pics. You haven't shaved your body hair. You should get shave done by now.

 :Hmmmm:

----------


## Quadrablue

getnjakked is right. You should shave today if you haven't already. Shaving swells the skin. You don't want anything else to blurr your definition.

----------


## spound

> getnjakked is right. You should shave today if you haven't already. Shaving swells the skin. You don't want anything else to blurr your definition.


True, I wouldn't shave after wednesday, thursday at the latest.

----------


## bigsd67

> True, I wouldn't shave after wednesday, thursday at the latest.


Jeez you guys must not grow hair....If I stopped shaving on wednesday I would be all prickly by Saturday.

----------


## Uconish

i shaved my entire body last night, wed. It f*uckin sucked, took me more than two hours. The only place i have any hair left is on my head and my eyebrows. 

Two days out, the count down has began..........Couldnt even sleep last night, more jacked up than nervous. Pics will be up soon.


Thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

GO GET EM BRO!!!!! ITS ALL YOURS!!!! how do you feel/look?

----------


## Quadrablue

> Jeez you guys must not grow hair....If I stopped shaving on wednesday I would be all prickly by Saturday.



We're all prickly by Saturday!  :Wink/Grin:  Women included

----------


## Uconish

im one day out now......just sitting around and waiting......Gonna watch some movies and practice some posing......Wish me luck, pics will be up soooooon, i promise. Holla

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

C'MON BRO--- put up them pics.... practice & relax today...If you dont hear from me GOOD LUCK BROTHER!!! KICK SOME A$$

----------


## Quadrablue

Break a leg Uconish! Looking forward to hearing all about your day and seeing some great pics too

----------


## rodge

good luck and enjoy  :Smilie: 

-rodge

----------


## std4

what happened? how did you place? post some pics

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

how it go brother??? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Quadrablue

We're all waiting.....

----------


## Panzerfaust

Curiously awaiting news...

----------


## Uconish

well lets just say i did not do as good as i though i would......i placed fourth in the novice division and i didnt even place in the open.......i dont know, personally i thought i looked alot better than some the guys that placed ahead of me in the novice, but thats probably because its me and my opinion is biased.....anyways no excuses, i guess the judges did not care for my body, but anyways, i gave it my all.....il put up some pics as soon as i get the disc from my uncle, hes got a lot of pics.....i feel kinda bitter about the situation, and actually i have yet to see the pics myself, so well see when i get them. On a brighter note, i learned soooooooooo much from this show, and i will do one again, my in a year, and actually, win or lose, i was fun and exciting, and now thats its over its kinda surreal, like i dont know what to do with myself. I really even havent gone crazy on the junk food yet, i ate a couple of cookies and some chips today, but otherwise been eating regular bodybuilding foods. SO thanks everyone for the help and support, sorry i couldnt place higher, but maybe next time. I promise pics will be up soon, because i am anxious to see them myslef.

----------


## Dangerdan

Congratulations Uconish; can't wait to see the pics.

----------


## bigsd67

Listen....you walked away with a trophy in your first show. Don't worry about the numbers and the placings and all that crap. Bodybuilding is subjective and every judge does things differently. I went to one show and placed 4th out of 10 in two classes and then the next year with a better physique I didn't place. Don't focus on your place, but on improving your body every competition. If you do that then you will get to the point where you will win. It's all about self improvement NOT a cheap @$$ trophy.

----------


## stayinstacked

Don't feel bad, my first show I placed 7th out of 8th in the Novice class. Then, my second show I placed 6th out of 9th in the Open heavyweights. I thought that it was a hell of an improvement to skip right over juniors and go into open heavyweights and place 6th, especially in a show that was a National Qualifier. The last show I was in I was a light heavyweight and I placed 4th out of 4 in my class. I left here thinking I had a shot at the overall, thats what shape I was in, and got last in my class. Unfortunately, I had some guys who had been competing for many years in my division that I had to go against. It all depends on who shows up to these things, you never know. But I'm in the game to get as far as I can take it, so placing 3rd or 4th, or dead last in a local show doesn't mean shit to me, because it's not like it's my last show, it only makes me hungrier and better. Look at the pro bodybuilders, hardly any of them do their first Mr. Olympia or Arnold Classic and get top 10 their first go around, even the ****ing Nationals dude, these guys are showing up year after year until they get 1st place, get used to it

----------


## Uconish

one thing is for sure, this show has sparked a fire under my ass and ive already begun preperations for the offseason, and critiquing what i did wrong during my prep. Hell no im not quitting, all i can think about is stepping on stage once again. I am officially a bodybuilding addict. Listen, i know were all waiting for pics, because so am i, i am still yet to see them, but my uncle sent me his disc with his photos over nite ups, they should be here tommorrow afternoon, and i will post pics as soon as im out of school. Stay tuned.......................

----------


## Undecided09

This sport isn't about trophies, placings, or comparisons....its about changing the mirror, as much as you can, and as best as you can, every day, every month, every year...

~M.A.D.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

nice job bro... congrats on doing something many of us only think about doing!!! helluva job if you ask me.waitin for pics

----------


## Uconish

i know, im waiting for them too. I want you guys to critique my photos. I working on geting them write now, maybe through email......Jakked, thanks bro. I cant explain what kind of rush it was to be up there. You have to do it. Its like nothing else. Its all i can think about now.

----------


## spound

> i know, im waiting for them too. I want you guys to critique my photos. I working on geting them write now, maybe through email......Jakked, thanks bro. I cant explain what kind of rush it was to be up there. You have to do it. Its like nothing else. Its all i can think about now.



HAHAHA, hell yes bro! I know the EXACT feeling. YOu feel great now, and I bet you can't wait to put your newfound knowledge to use for offseason gaining huh? That's the way I felt. Ever since I stepped off stage all I think about is what I am going to look like "next year". Good job bro, be proud, just by stepping on stage, you did more than what tons of people wish they could do, but don't have the willpower, dedication, and determination for. Nothing ot be ashamed of.

----------


## Quadrablue

Well done Uconish! It takes a lot of guts to get on stage half naked and have someone critique you. Some of those judges have never even been on stage! You should be very proud of yourself. It ain't easy. And most of us here have had the same experience you had.
Now go eat and let that body suck up all that yummy food! You will be on your way to growing in no time. And next year will be sooo much better.

We're all proud of you.

----------

